# Step by Step 2 tone



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

2 stage paint jobs are relatively simple, but can change the character of your car dramatically

After choosing your colors, decide were and how you are going to divide them. You can never go wrong with following the body lines of your car, but you can also get creative by splitting them with half flames, zig-zags, waves are anything ells that comes to mind.

Make sure your car is preped, masked and ready to go. 

Now you decide which color goes on first......Generally you want the color that will take up the most area first.......or the lighter of the 2 first.

On this job I did a couple years ago, I went with a teal metallic and black.......The bodyline on the edge of the hood going around the cab was my guide. I laid down the teal first because it covered the most area and because it was the lighter of the 2.

When spraying I painted past were the line will go, Knowing that black will have no problems covering that teal. 












After the teal had dried to the touch for about 30 minutes, I taped off the line and masked down, leaving the top of the hood and upper part of the cap exposed. I sprayed the black, then I unmasked and layer down 3 coats of clear. You want at least 3 coats in order to burry the tapeline. After cutting and buffing you shouldn't feel it when you past your hand across the clear.













And that is all there is to it.

Now that job was simple, because the black was able to cover the deference between the teal and primer underneath it.....If you are using a color that is color sensitive to what is underneath it, for example If I had used a metallic light blue instead, then I would have painted the whole truck teal first, not just a bit past the line. It's important that you cover the whole car even though some of it will be painted over. On the area that is to be painted over with the 2nd color


-2 tones with candy-
There are a few ways of going about this.

The easest is to use 2 defrent basecolors and candy over them.

Or you can use a basecoat for the 1st color, and candy for the next by going over the line between the 2 colors, remasking and then candy over one of them.

You can have 2 defrent candy colors over the same base color, laying down your base, mask off your line and lay down one color. Wait till it drys to the touch (use intercoat clear) Remask in the opiset directions and lay down the 2nd candy color

-2 tones with single stage paints-

Yes you can always lay one color over the next, but what about that tapeline? If you don't want to feel it, but insist on using singlestage with no clear to burry the line, then you got some work ahead.

After primer, mask off your line and lay down one color. Make sure you keep a steady and consistent pace.

Wait at least a day or until it is sandable, then rescuff the primer on the remaining side. Prep for paint

Remask the line in the opposite direction. Make sure you follow that line exactly.

Using the same exact pace and number of coats as before lay down the 2nd color. You are trying to match the thickness between the 2 colors.

Now let it cure for a couple of days, and you'll be ready to cut and buff. When block sanding, you'll be able to smooth that tapeline perfectly leveled with the rest of the job.


If you have any questions, comments or ideas.....feel free to post


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

thanks for a another very helpfull topic :thumbsup:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Good info there, im curious as to what paint guns do you use to lay down your primer, paint, and clear


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I save all these. Best help on LIL.


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

kewl 2 tone instructions.. got it printed out, thanks mi estilo 
this was definitly needed


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

you need to be a Teacher, you do a very good job at explaining things


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

very nice.. thanks for the info..


what about if im doing a middle line in between them two colors? like a pinstripe thingy..?? how would I do both.. and pearl on only the half top..??



Im paitning my chrysler 300M two tone.. silver on the top with pearl and black on the buttom.... the car has a nice body line to seperate... but in between both colors im doing the line with some lines going arounf the door handles...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

OK when you doing the base....start with what ever color you want on the bottom......
coat the whole car with that color top and bottom....
Mask down from the boddyline were you want both colors to seperate...
Lay down your silver with pearl on the top.....
Remove the masking......if you are using urethane pinstriping paint like HOK you can pinstripe right after word, but if you are going to use 1shot or any other enamel stripping paint......then clear....cut and buff, then pinstripe.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 28 2006, 03:40 AM~5133411
> *2 stage paint jobs are  relatively simple, but can change the character of your car dramatically
> 
> After choosing your colors, decide were and how you are going to divide them.  You can never go wrong with following the body lines of your car, but you can also get creative by splitting them with half flames, zig-zags, waves are anything ells that comes to mind.
> ...


Dude i've been on lil for awhile now and everytime you post you give us good helpful info, with no beating around the bush. I give you big props for that homie! (Now if i could only convince you to build a car like that tight one in your avatar, that thing would be killin' 'em!!!! :biggrin: )
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks homie 

and I'm hoping to get to my avatar model soon.....just way to many isues to take care of at the moment


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

When you get time you should make a thread on how to make certain desihnds and copy em to the other side. (damn I hate the copy part. I think Im doin it wrong)


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

bump :biggrin: 



i'm spraying a 92 5.0 Mustang and i'm doing a two tone wine red on top and silver down the bottom. i'm using the top bodyline right above the door handle as a guide. 

what color should i separate the two tone with??? or should i just leave the tape line?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 28 2006, 02:40 AM~5133411
> *2 stage paint jobs are  relatively simple, but can change the character of your car dramatically
> 
> After choosing your colors, decide were and how you are going to divide them.  You can never go wrong with following the body lines of your car, but you can also get creative by splitting them with half flames, zig-zags, waves are anything ells that comes to mind.
> ...


i juss relized p painted my stratus the same exact colors lol


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 28 2006, 05:40 AM~5133411
> *2 stage paint jobs are  relatively simple, but can change the character of your car dramatically
> 
> After choosing your colors, decide were and how you are going to divide them.  You can never go wrong with following the body lines of your car, but you can also get creative by splitting them with half flames, zig-zags, waves are anything ells that comes to mind.
> ...


anymore pics on this truck? :0 :0


----------

